# Word of the Week - Week 15, 2015



## SENC (Apr 5, 2015)

ooidal - an adjective meaning egg-shaped

I thought this appropriate, as many of us awake to celebrate Easter.

It is also a good word to use in describing Tony's head.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Eggselent choice Henry!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Apr 5, 2015)

Whys everybody always picking on me......


----------



## SENC (Apr 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Whys everybody always picking on me......


Only because we love you! Happy Easter my friend, to you and you family!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 5, 2015)

SENC said:


> Only because we love you! Happy Easter my friend, to you and you family!


Happy Easter to you to silly ol rabbit. Now go look at my post on facebook. Joke of the day.


----------



## SENC (Apr 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Happy Easter to you to silly ol rabbit. Now go look at my post on facebook. Joke of the day.


I saw it and laughed. Then read the responses and laughed harder. You need to get duck to comment!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 5, 2015)

SENC said:


> I saw it and laughed. Then read the responses and laughed harder. You need to get duck to comment!


Yeah I about died laughing at the responses. Caught him with Paxton's chocolate lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 5, 2015)

That's a good one! How am I Supposed to pronounce it! Oo-oy-dahl? Long o sound?


----------



## SENC (Apr 5, 2015)

DKMD said:


> That's a good one! How am I Supposed to pronounce it! Oo-oy-dahl? Long o sound?


Long o rather than oo to start, I believe. More like: oh-OY-dahl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

